# thursday night 3-d at 12pt.



## 12ptsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

starting next thursday night march 17 12pt archery will be starting our 10 target thursday night 3-d shoots.  entry fee $10.00 start times between 6-6:30 pm. who's in. great practice for those of you that are new to 3-d or just wanting more practice for 3-d or hunting. call (770)784-1111 or check out our website @ twelvepointarchery.com for more details.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I'll make it to some!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 8, 2011)

Good news i will be makin it


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can probably be there by 6... depending on how bad I-20 traffic @ 285 is... and we all know what that is like at about 5:30.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 8, 2011)

see you on thursday the 17th and remember our next scheduled 3-d is march 19th hope to see you at both shoots


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 11, 2011)

just a reminder we will be shooting 10 target 3-d tournaments on thursday nights now at 12pt archery, since the time has changed. call us for info or check out our site @ twelvepointarchery.com


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 14, 2011)

see you thursday at 12pt archery for our thursday night 3-d see our site @twelvepointarchery.com for address and details


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm planning to head your way Thurs !


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 16, 2011)

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 17, 2011)

thursday night 3-d starts today see you here slammer


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 17, 2011)

Its on !!!      .....Be there or be square !


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 17, 2011)

Had a great time shooting! Didn't do as well as I'd have liked but it was a good challenge. 

Great shooting with you Blake, Lee, and Squirrel!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup, it was fun Johnny. (Slammer)Very challenging shoot from the white stake, especially after dark. 
The blind hog thing must be true. I shot pretty good. We gotta start earlier or shoot under lights. I was flat out lucky. 
Cant wait for Saturdays shoot. Ought to be a goodun !


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 17, 2011)

it turned into a coon shoot, lol!  well, we discussed it, and that's why we're going to wait at least 3 more weeks before we start at leon's.  there's not enough daylight yet.  nice pic's of the parking lot


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 18, 2011)

had a great time thursday night and we will do it again next week . going to change the format next week  untill we get more daylight or just bring your flashlite (ha-ha).we had a good crowd for the first week some good money $$$$$ to be had. we had a great time hope to see you next thursday


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 21, 2011)

see everyone this thursday night at 12pt archery directions and times are on twelvepointarchery.com


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 21, 2011)

If that flashlight is legal, (and it ought to be for night shooting) I'm bringing mine.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 23, 2011)

see you guys tomorrow night get here early if possible . the earlier we start , the more light we will have. flashlites are legal lee if im in your group. it will be fun


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, the flashlight is in my truck. I'm ready !   ...It'll remind me of slipping through the swamps hog hunting at night.  Just put the light on the hog !


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 24, 2011)

Gonna try to make it! Got the flashlight and tie wraps packed!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 24, 2011)

whatcha goona use the tie wraps for???


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL!

Thought I might need to strap the light on the stabilizer if we end up shooting in the dark last time.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 24, 2011)

that's a good idea, but at coon shoots, others hold the flashlight while you shoot, lol.  bring a good strong light


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 24, 2011)

we had a good crowd again started and finished a little earlier. we just had 2 classes this week white stake and blue stake. winner take all no shootdown until we get a little more light. cory bryant won again with 102-5, david alligood 97 was 2nd and lee johnson was 3rd. had a great time see you next thursday night


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 24, 2011)

It was a heap better than sitting at home, even with the wind.  Ole Ezra even showed up and brought a pretty gal. 
Dang young whipper snapper won this time. We'll get him next time.  Heres a few pics !


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 24, 2011)

good pics again lee and i also liked the video you gave me. we need to talk more about the website videos


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 24, 2011)

yo, lee johnson..what are those things on your face??  they make a little magnifying glass, more like a prism, that attaches to your slide bar.  then you won't look like a geez when you set your sight, lol!! nice to see the big e back, and nice pic's, as usual


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Geez..  My 10 target debut... Of course I thought I was about to embarrass myself...for the most part I kept them in the 10. not too shabby.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 25, 2011)

Hate I missed it! Had last minute "honey do" come up and had to pack for Turkey weekend. See yall next week.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 29, 2011)

if it is raining this thursday , we will shoot indoor spots who"s in? see you thursday  thanks steve


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2011)

12ptsteve said:


> if it is raining this thursday , we will shoot indoor spots who"s in? see you thursday  thanks steve



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612932


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 30, 2011)

See you tomorrow night at 6:30


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 31, 2011)

Its thursday !    ....Have you had your  yet ?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a trunk full I will be giving out this weekend!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 31, 2011)

is that you squirrel man??  are you the bottemline???  glad to see you're joining in the gon fun.  see ya out there.   i pm'ed your old buddy bowchillin yesterday..trying to ease him out of retirement!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 31, 2011)

BOTTOMLINE (Squirrel) I needed your help at 12 point. The Novice shooters jumped on me.  
Only 4 of us showed up, 3 novice shooters and me. I ain't shooting at their stake and it wasn't fair for them to shoot at mine so we shot at our own stakes and totaled our scores. 
We were even at target 7 but thats when I fell out. I shot a couple 8's on them long shots. I ended up tied for 2nd "4 down" but it was winner take all. 
Next time, I'm gonna open the whole can of whip@&$.  I only cracked the lid this time.  It was fun though !


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 31, 2011)

well, that ain't fair, they get to shoot from the red stake and take home all the dinero, lol.  we only have 1 stake at leon's..kinda levels the playing field


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 1, 2011)

Hate I missed it. Busted water heater and angry wife equaled no shooting for me. Next time!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 1, 2011)

this is turning into ANOTHER perpetual, ad infinitum, kick it to the top thursday 3d shoot thread, lol.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

yep to the top see ya tomorrow night and 12pt WILL be shooting again this saturday april 8th see you here. directions, times, classes and more info at www.twelvepointarchery.com


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 14, 2011)

see you tonight april 14th. if you missed our last shoot you missed a great one.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 20, 2011)

see you tomorrow night at 6:30


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 21, 2011)

Got shot down by young gunna in a shoot off and l was,nt out there playing around he is one good shooter BUT we will go at each other this weekend with a full course so be ready Gunna show me what you got!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2011)

Dangit !   ...Young whipper snappers 1, old geezers 0.  
I should be back next weekend. Been driving gutter spikes all week. Shooting elbows a little tender. I'll have your back then. 
Actually, I should be good to go by Saturday.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 21, 2011)

you better let johhny do all the nailing..all the gutters i've seen lately screw on with these neat little clips and brackets.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 21, 2011)

OK!  We plan on being in the ring at 9 Lee. I think   yep..I have a package for you to..


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> you better let johhny do all the nailing..all the gutters i've seen lately screw on with these neat little clips and brackets.



Yup, they only connect to the fascia. Which usually aint nailed good enough to hold that much weight. Waters heavy. When they fall the fascia comes with it. Got 350.00 from a home owner today for just that reason. It was a mess. Fascia, soffit and gutter falling off. My elbow gets worked from nailing 8 or 9 in spikes in the studs. That holds the fascia too. Had to add some 6 in lag screws on thatn too. I'll learn ya one day. 



BOTTEMLINE said:


> OK!  We plan on being in the ring at 9 Lee. I think   yep..I have a package for you to..



Ring, what ring ?  What you talking about Willis ?


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 21, 2011)

the ones i used to use had 3" screws, went hrough the facia into the rafter tails, just like spikes.  there are those that will cut corners, just like in archery, lol.  cool we're talking gutters on an archery thread, lol


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> the ones i used to use had 3" screws, went hrough the facia into the rafter tails, just like spikes.  there are those that will cut corners, just like in archery, lol.  cool we're talking gutters on an archery thread, lol



Ain't nobody gonna be able to line them up under the shingles w/o breaking them and causing more trouble.  Your lucky if the rafters ain't so short that the long spikes can reach em. 
Heck, on half the new houses these days, the fascia is stapled to the look outs. Believe me Johnny.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 21, 2011)

you are the gutter man


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 22, 2011)

Lee is right geez..Where you been? Dont see you around much anymore did they take your DL's from you


----------



## young gunna (Apr 22, 2011)

Enjoyed it squirrel man! Im ready for round 2


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 22, 2011)

good shooting last night guys should be a good one (rematch this saturday april 23) see you there


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 22, 2011)

i still got my dl barely, what i don't have is the dinero.  last time i was in conyers, got a ticket from one of those stinkin' rockdale coppers.  like i can afford a $100 ticket.  i may be coming thou, because i thought soulhunters was closer than it is.  stevie's is a lot closer!!  us geezers have to stick together, lol!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 25, 2011)

see everyone this thursday night


----------



## young gunna (Apr 28, 2011)

Cmon man we need more fresh meat I mean participation on thurs guys


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 28, 2011)

Your worst nightmare is coming tonight. "The old man" !


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 28, 2011)

Gunna got us tonight. I guess he was over due.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 4, 2011)

see you thursday may 5th


----------



## BowanaLee (May 4, 2011)

Revenge is mine saith Lee.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 4, 2011)

Cinco De Mayo Shooters!!!


----------



## young gunna (May 4, 2011)

Guess Im going to have to start charging you for lessons Lee


----------



## BowanaLee (May 4, 2011)

young gunna said:


> Guess Im going to have to start charging you for lessons Lee



Cant name the day but I promise to send you home sitting on a pillow soon.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 4, 2011)

Im going to need a little spending money..sorry..


----------



## BlackArcher (May 4, 2011)

It's getting hot in here, just take off (edited for profanity)lol
Lee and Gunna Slinging some words...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 4, 2011)

I'm gonna have to free up my Thursday nights so I can watch!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 4, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> I'm gonna have to free up my Thursday nights so I can watch!



May be a while before theres anything to watch. I'm learning a new release. Few people can switch and not miss a stroke. I'm moving right along. 
I can still sling mud with the best of em though. Watch where your standing !


----------



## young gunna (May 5, 2011)

Lee this range aint big enough for the both of us!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2011)

young gunna said:


> Lee this range aint big enough for the both of us!



Maybe you ought to stay home and scout for your neighborhood buck.  If I see him at my place, I'll give him a ride to visit ya.


----------



## young gunna (May 5, 2011)

No can do Lee! But I will bring a courtesy pillow for you!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2011)

Better keep one in the truck in case I get lucky.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2011)

Only one person really shot good today and he shot 2 up. I think his name is Justin ? Hes one of them dang young whipper snappers. (4th Pic) Good shooting buddy ! 
The rest of us kinda had an off day. I think the main objective today was not to let Steve whip us with his PINK bow. Yup, you heard that right. Pink bow !   
He said he left his bow at home and set up his wifes bow but I think we caught him. He used my arrows and actually whipped about 1/2 of us. 
My excuse was breaking in a new release, Gunna wasn't feeling well and Squirrel had an off day. Thats our excuse anyways, and were sticking to it.  
Oh, I did manage to get Gunna by a point but it didn't really warrant a pillow for the ride home. Maybe next time.  95/94


----------



## oldgeez (May 5, 2011)

whoa ,dude, there's 7 arrows in that target.  that is one huge group.  i never saw that youngun before in my life..nice pic's as usual..didn't get a pic of your new release???


----------



## young gunna (May 5, 2011)

distin kerbow


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> whoa ,dude, there's 7 arrows in that target.  that is one huge group.  i never saw that youngun before in my life..nice pic's as usual..didn't get a pic of your new release???



Its a blue Carter Evolution+.  I wanted red but it is what it is. Got it off archery talk.
Cant tilt this rascal, gotta pull through it. Just a little different from my squeeze me. Its still resistance activated. 



young gunna said:


> distin kerbow



I'm terrible with names, comes with the age.   Thank ya !


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 6, 2011)

see you next week ...i promice i wont beat you with the pink bow again


----------



## kerbow01 (May 6, 2011)

*thanks*



bowanna said:


> Only one person really shot good today and he shot 2 up. I think his name is Justin ? Hes one of them dang young whipper snappers. (4th Pic) Good shooting buddy !
> The rest of us kinda had an off day. I think the main objective today was not to let Steve whip us with his PINK bow. Yup, you heard that right. Pink bow !
> He said he left his bow at home and set up his wifes bow but I think we caught him. He used my arrows and actually whipped about 1/2 of us.
> My excuse was breaking in a new release, Gunna wasn't feeling well and Squirrel had an off day. Thats our excuse anyways, and were sticking to it.
> Oh, I did manage to get Gunna by a point but it didn't really warrant a pillow for the ride home. Maybe next time.  95/94



thanks lee, didnt shoot bad yourself to be shooting a new release, and my name is spelled dustin lol, but this will probably be the only time i ever end up on top of all you guys, good shooting to all of you!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 6, 2011)

kerbow01 said:


> thanks lee, didnt shoot bad yourself to be shooting a new release, and my name is spelled dustin lol, but this will probably be the only time i ever end up on top of all you guys, good shooting to all of you!



Don't be a stranger. We want a chance to get our money/pride back.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 11, 2011)

Be there or be square !    ...Its on !


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 12, 2011)

its thursday night again see you at 12pt archery and remember our charity 3-d shoot may 21st at 12pt for macedonia baptist church youth group


----------



## BowanaLee (May 12, 2011)

Ok now, don't be scared. Steve put up the pink bow. Lets get it on !


----------



## BowanaLee (May 12, 2011)

It was a fun shoot. Lotta  going on too. It was Gunna and Farmers night to shine but Farmer shined a little brighter. I think they were both 6 up but Farmer got him by 12's.  
Gunna laid it on thick, said it was his house. But Farmer served the eviction notice tonight.  Gunna also had a problem with ticks on his neck.  
Steve started out real strong but faded a little. I shot my usual high 90's. Dustin couldn't make it 2 in a row and Gunna wants his picture taken more often.  
Cant wait for next weeks drama.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 12, 2011)

Its coming back boys yall better get ready thanks for that money. Gunna





bowanna said:


> It was a fun shoot. Lotta  going on too. It was Gunna and Farmers night to shine but Farmer shined a little brighter. I think they were both 6 up but Farmer got him by 12's.
> Gunna laid it on thick, said it was his house. But Farmer served the eviction notice tonight.  Gunna also had a problem with ticks on his neck.
> Steve started out real strong but faded a little. I shot my usual high 90's. Dustin couldn't make it 2 in a row and Gunna wants his picture taken more often.
> Cant wait for next weeks drama.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 12, 2011)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Its coming back boys yall better get ready thanks for that money. Gunna



Good shooting there Farmer!


----------



## young gunna (May 12, 2011)

He had me on 12s bujt i CLEANED the course! No 8s. Too many center tens. Good shootin farmer


----------



## BlackArcher (May 13, 2011)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Its coming back boys yall better get ready thanks for that money. Gunna



Congrats Farmer You be on a role..

Knocked the dust off that C4...Hope I get a chance to shoot it out past 20 ft before this weekend...

Else 12 pt  next week for sure...  Lee "no where to run or Hide..."   Spanka's coming  Spanka's coming  Spanka's coming :SPANKA


----------



## young gunna (May 13, 2011)

More fresh meat! Yummy


----------



## BlackArcher (May 13, 2011)

Nah! Bro. You need to Think vegetarian... if you looking to feed over here.. You are going to STARVE..SPANKA


----------



## young gunna (May 13, 2011)

Wont take long! I smell blood already!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 13, 2011)

BlackArcher said:


> Congrats Farmer You be on a role..
> 
> Knocked the dust off that C4...Hope I get a chance to shoot it out past 20 ft before this weekend...
> 
> Else 12 pt  next week for sure...  Lee "no where to run or Hide..."   Spanka's coming  Spanka's coming  Spanka's coming :SPANKA



Is this an official call out ?   Oh the drama !  
Gunna's got more drama than a bus load of 15 year old girls and the housewife's of orange county combined.   Do you really think we need anymore ?


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2011)

gunna vs ezra and squirl vs cain....  let  beatings begain. oh yea i forgot about farmer, look out...... i was 10 up after 3 targets and keep shooting at 14's lesson learned to many close 8's


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2011)

see everyone next thursday night and remember sat may 21 for our scheduled fundraiser 3-d tournament with payout... profit will go to macedonia baptist church youth group. see you here....


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 14, 2011)

12ptsteve said:


> gunna vs ezra and squirl vs cain....  let  beatings begain. oh yea i forgot about farmer, look out...... i was 10 up after 3 targets and keep shooting at 14's lesson learned to many close 8's



You know better than to shoot at 14's Steve!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 19, 2011)

We had a small turn out today. Squirrel and Farmer couldn't make it and Steve left early. It was still fun though. The targets were set up different for a new look. 
I shot my usual high 90's and was in the lead but Gunna got me on the last target. I shot an 8 he got a 12 to go 1 above me on a 42 yd shot. (97/96) I didn't take many pics. 
I think Gunna's sending a message to farmer in his pic ?       ........Is this the new "beatdown" challenge ?


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 19, 2011)

Ha ha gunna it was either 180.00 or your five had to go the other route its a good thing I wasn't there I thought you would have at least been even bowanna was suppose to take you out he said you pushed him right when he shot or you would have payed him instead of me





bowanna said:


> We had a small turn out today. Squirrel and Farmer couldn't make it and Steve left early. It was still fun though. The targets were set up different for a new look.
> I shot my usual high 90's and was in the lead but Gunna got me on the last target. I shot an 8 he got a 12 to go 1 above me on a 42 yd shot. (97/96) I didn't take many pics.
> I think Gunna's sending a message to farmer in his pic ?       ........Is this the new "beatdown" challenge ?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 19, 2011)

Hey, I'm the reporter. Don't get me into this. 
If you beat an old man you ain't done much, but if the old man beats you.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 19, 2011)

Hey bowana don't worry were 
No better than you
Your days coming
Ill give you my 5.00 no problem
Or gunna it don't matter to me its 
All fun to me let's doit


----------



## BowanaLee (May 19, 2011)

Y'all better be nice or I'll call "Super Squirrel". He takes care of my light work, ask M Cain.   Its all good Michael.  Cant wait for next Thurs.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 26, 2011)

see yall tonight for the rematch. who can knock cory ,lee,farmer and dustin off the top. see you at 6:30 may 26th ,who's in????


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 26, 2011)

maybe the super squirrel will get a nut tonight


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2011)

I checked the weather map and chickened out.    Did it rain y'all out ?


----------



## oldgeez (May 26, 2011)

1 more post and that'll be 101...hmmm 50 per page..i should be the 1st one on p.3.  i can hardly wait for the tttinest thread for quite a while to hit p.3 and be heading for p.4...look out


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 27, 2011)

yes we were rained out. cory and ezra were here but they didnt shoot. see you next thursday weather willing.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 1, 2011)

see you tomorrow night june 2nd and remember we will be shooting this saturday june 4th. hope to see you here.


----------



## young gunna (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe someone else can win this week Il be gon to Kentucky! I bet there will be a big crowd now!


----------



## kerbow01 (Jun 1, 2011)

young gunna said:


> Maybe someone else can win this week Il be gon to Kentucky! I bet there will be a big crowd now!



you mean the same way it happens when farmer dont show, you win? haha


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 1, 2011)

everybody come out thursday night and saturday gunna WILL NOT be here


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 1, 2011)

No but the young whipper snappers worst nightmare will be.


----------



## young gunna (Jun 2, 2011)

kerbow got jokes! The sign on the door says Bryant! MY HOUSE!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 2, 2011)

cory how do you spell your first mame? is it LEE


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 2, 2011)

whoop some whipper snapper butts, lol!!


----------



## young gunna (Jun 2, 2011)

Noone runs 12pt like me


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 2, 2011)

Bowana's here, it's on !


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 2, 2011)

I drove all the way down there to work on my bow, something moved ?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 2, 2011)

ah, shucks


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 3, 2011)

i had to leave early last night (softball game) who won lee? see you saturday!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know. I paid and only shot a few targets. I was fiddling with my bow. Dang sure wasn't me ! 
They all shot from the blue stake and one of em took my money.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 3, 2011)

there's always saturday..i hope you got your bow fixed


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 9, 2011)

bowanna said:


>




Its Thursday afternoon, lets getter on !


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 9, 2011)

YuP! The Beatdown is eminent...  It is about to go down...
P.S.  Tell me all about it...


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 9, 2011)

we will see


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 9, 2011)

YuP! The Beatdown is eminent...are you sure you got the right imminent, your eminence, lol!!  let the beatdown commence


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 9, 2011)

Only 3 people shot today. I guess the rest were SCARED ? 
I started bad, Farmer and Steve battled out in front of me. On the last target Farmer played safe with a 10. 
Steve ended up with our money by hitting a 14 on a long one. It was just enough to get a happy meal on the way home.  Good shooting Steve !


----------



## young gunna (Jun 10, 2011)

Im on vacation. I will be back to spankin yall next week.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 10, 2011)

young gunna said:


> Im on vacation. I will be back to spankin yall next week.





bowanna said:


> Only 3 people shot today. I guess the rest were SCARED ?



yep, he was skeered


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 10, 2011)

farmer had me on the last target i had to hit a 14 to win and I DID!!! HA HA. had a good time see you here next thursday. steve pittman 106 farmer 102 lee 91


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 16, 2011)

see you here tonight for thursday night madness. pittman, farmer,lee, cory, ezra who's going to be on top this week. come find out it could be you.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 16, 2011)

oh ... i forgot about the squirrel , its his turn. he has been shooting good had a release misfire last time or he could have got the money


----------

